

Everything in this 1991 Radioshack ad is now in your pocket - jonshariat
http://www.trendingbuffalo.com/life/uncle-steves-buffalo/everything-from-1991-radio-shack-ad-now/

======
ctindall
...except the CB radio, the police scanner, and the subwoofer

